# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Hatte heute OP

## tom.riemer

So jetzt habe ich es hinter mir !

Bin heute in der Martiniklinik von Prof. Gräfen offen operiert worden ?

Alles gut verlaufen, beidseitig nervenschonend 
Jetzt habe ich starken Druck auf der Blase aber keine Schmerzen.

Wollte mich nur mal melden und weiteren betroffenen Mut machen.
Bin seit 18:00 auf meinem Zimmer und es geht mir wirklich nicht schlecht.

Liebe Grüße

Tom

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Tom,

das ist doch ein super Anfang! So kurz nach der OP schon wieder fit? Ein kleiner Tip von mir: übertreibe es die nächsten 2 Tage nicht mit der Mobilisierung, wenn bei dir auch zahlreiche Lymphknoten entfernt wurden(?). Abgesehen von Schmerzen im Unterbauch während der ersten Nacht ging es mir auch ganz gut und ich habe mich dann in den folgenden Tagen zu viel bewegt. Nach etwa 4 - 5 Tagen hatte ich dann sehr unangenehme, schmerzhafte Wasseransammlungen...
Ich wünsche dir für die Zukunft alles Gute (und dass für dich die Zeit schnell vergeht, bis der Katheder entfernt wird ;-)).

Harti

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Tom,

 hatte meine OP auch in der Martiniklinik und auch von Prof Graefen. Sehr schoen in der Klinik, mit Internet Zugang, tolles Essen, und extrem freundliches Personal. Lass Dich schoen verwoehnen!

Was mir auffaellt ist die ausgekluegelte Schmerzbehandlung, ich hatte deutlich weniger Schmerzen als bei einer Leisten OP 2 Monate zuvor in einer anderen Klinik.

Druecke fest die Daumen dass der Nerverhalt auch seinen Zweck in Sachen Kontinenz und Potenz erfuellt!

 Viel Glueck!
Jan

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

das kann ich nur unterschreiben....keine Schmerzen nach der OP....gerade deswegen vorsichtig sein bei der Mobilisierung - die Bauchmuskulatur will noch geschont werden....ach ja - nicht wundern...der fernseher am Bett steigt gelegentlich aus :-)

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## skipper

Moin Moin nach Hamburg Tom,
freut mich das es dir den Umständen entsprechend gutgeht. Das Personal empfand ich 2010 als außergewöhnlich hilfsbereit und professionell - die werden dir bei allem gut zur Seite stehen.
Übertreibe nicht die ersten Tage, damit die Wundheilung nicht gestört wird. 
@Jan
Es freut mich zu lesen das die Potenz zurückgekehrt ist - die Psyche steht dem oft entgegen.

Viele Grüße 
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Tom,

vor mehr als 6 Jahren wurde bei mir in gleicher Weise vorgegangen und ich bin bis jetzt Rezidivfrei. So wichtig eine angemessene Schonung nach einem so großen Eingriff ist, so wichtig ist aber auch die Mobilisation des Kreislaufs. Sobald kein Infusionsständer mehr an größere Ausflüge außerhalb der Station hinderte, habe ich langsame und bedächtige Spaziergänge über das Treppenhaus gemacht. Zunächst eine Etage rauf und runter mehrmals am Tag und dann gesteigert auf 5 Stockwerke. Ruckartige Bewegungen oder gar Treppenhüpfen werden Dir dabei sowieso nicht einfallen. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## tom.riemer

Na mit der Potenz wird noch dauern denke ich.

Was mich am meisten stört ist trotz Medikamente der starke Harndrang.
Gleich werde ich dann mal aus dem Bett raus müssen.
Mal sehen wie das klappt.

Liebe Grüße

Tom

----------


## rembert

hallo Tom,
das legt sich mit dem Harndrang. Der Katheter ist eben ein Fremdkörper für Blase und Harnröhre. Glückwunsch zur überstandenen OP und viel Spass beim Wandern auf dem Gang und im Treppenhaus :-) Da müssten von mir noch Schleifspuren sein..
gruss    rembert

----------


## W. Werner

Vielleicht habe ich noch nicht genug hier gestöbert, aber ich finde diese (für mich) neue "Life-Reportage" direkt nach der OP super! Habe das Forum direkt auch auf meinem Smarty eingerichtet - hoffentlich kann ich ähnlich Positives am 22. berichten wie Tom, dann bin ich "dran". Dir, Tom Dank für Deine recht ermutigenden Beiträge und weiterhin gute rezidivfreie Genesung!
LG
Wolfgang

p. s.: Wie wurde Deine RPE ausgeführt - offen oder DaVinci?

p. s.²: bei Eingabe von Benutzername und PW auf dem Androiden bin ich (nach 5 Fehlversuchen) erstmal für eine Viertelstunde "ausgesperrt" worden. Prob war offensichtlich, daß ich diese Webseite im Standard- und nicht im Standard-Mobile-Style aufgerufen hatte.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Tom,

Du sprichst immer von erheblichem Harndrang, was ich nicht verstehe. Hast Du denn keinen Katheter liegen? Ist der evtl. verstopft? Dann muss er gespült werden. Das Problem hatte ich zu Anfang auch. Danach wurde regelmäßig gespült und gut war.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## tom.riemer

Harndrang kommt wohl vom Katheter.
Bin jetzt dreimal über den Gang geschlichen, das hilft wirklich.
26 Stunden nach der OP fühle ich mich schon besser.
bin mal gespannt wie es morgen wird.
Die Drainage bleibt noch bis Sonntag die zwei Venenzugänge bin ich aber schon los.

Schönen Abend noch

Tom

----------


## tom.riemer

LG
Wolfgang

p. s.: Wie wurde Deine RPE ausgeführt - offen oder DaVinci?


Hallo Wolfgang,

da ich noch eine Zyste an der Prostata hatte kam nur die offene RPE in Frage

wäre mir sonst grundsätzlich egal gewesen

----------


## W. Werner

Wegen der apikalen Position meines "Freundes" ist bei mir auch die offene RPE angesagt. Sonst hätte ich auf jeden Fall DaVinci vorgezogen - nicht nur wegen vieler Empfehlungen, sondern auch wegen des kleineren Eingriffs, der mich wohl eher wieder auf's Rad hätte steigen lassen (abgesehen von so einigen weiteren Annehmlichkeiten).

----------


## tom.riemer

Rad und Motorrad geht erst nach drei Monaten.
Selbes für Sport.

Sonst geht es weiter Bergauf.
Laufen und Aufstehen klappt inzwischen recht gut.
Harndrang ist auch weg.

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Tom,

Die Empfehlung Radfahren erst nach 3 Monaten kenne ich auch....

Was den Sport anbelangt: Ich war vergangene Woche das erste Mal wieder beim Volleyballtraining (nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt...), also gut 8 Wochen nach OP.
Keine Probleme oder Schmerzen, nur die Blase muß vorher leer sein :-)...sonst verliere ich bei schnellen Bewegungen doch noch mal den einen oder anderen Tropfen.

In den Entlassungempfehlungen der MK steht: "sportliche Aktivität fühestens nach 4 Wochen"....

Also, je nach dem, welchen Sport Du meinst und wie gut die Wundheilung ist, musst Du Dich wohl nicht 3 Monate nur mit Hallojojo begnügen..

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Tom,

schön dass du alles so gut überstanden hast, weiter so! Den Worten von Uwe schließe ich mich an. In ein paar Wochen wird es dir schwerer fallen, dich bei sportlichen Aktivitäten beherrschen zu müssen, als diesen nachzugehen. Ausgedehnte Wanderungen haben mir sehr gut getan und haben die Kontinenz noch besser werden lassen - fast wie vor der OP (nach 4 Wochen konnte ich schon wieder knapp 400-500 ml schmerzfrei und ohne Tröpfchen zurückhalten). Besiege das erste böse "I", das ist wichtig für das Alltagsleben und auch für sportliche Aktivitäten. Ich hoffe, dieser "Sieg" ist dir möglichst zeitnah möglich. Aber erst einmal die nächsten Tage mit dem Katheter überstehen und alles dicht sein lassen... Mich hat dieses Teil nach ein paar Tagen (und Nächten!) ziemlich genervt.

Alles Gute!

Harti

----------


## tom.riemer

Danke für die viele Anteilnahme.

Am Donnerstag wird voraussichtlich der Katheter gezogen und Freitag geht es dann nach Hause.
Lieber ein zwei Tage länger hier und ich bin den Katheter los.
Sonst geht es immer besser.

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Tom! Drei Monate kein Radfahren ist wohl Standard, aber verhandelbar: "Na, ja, aber mindestens 4 Wochen, dafür sorgt schon die OP-Narbe". Daher nutze ich die verbliebene Zeit vor meinem Tag "0" für möglichst viele Radtouren, und Dir wünsche ich, daß Du bald wieder im Sattel sitzen kannst.
cu
Wolfgang

----------


## peter123

> ... Drei Monate kein Radfahren ist wohl Standard, aber verhandelbar ...


... nach meiner Erfahrung mit Rennrad-Touren nur noch oben, also besser sechs oder vielleicht sogar 12 Monate!

----------


## Heribert

> ... nach meiner Erfahrung mit Rennrad-Touren nur noch oben, also besser sechs oder vielleicht sogar 12 Monate!


...und was die Erfahrungen von Experten und Betroffenen angeht, so findet man, wie immer im *KISP* wertvolle Tipps.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## tom.riemer

So mal ein neuer Zwischenbericht, gestern wurde die Drainage gezogen - merkt man wirklich nicht.
Heute morgen war ich schon 90 Min. aus dem Bett. Geht super, saß auch schön auf der Terrasse in der Sonne.
Laufen und Treppensteigen geht auch flotter über die Bühne.
Insgesamt für mich erstaunlich wie schnell es bergauf geht.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Katheter los werden und hoffen, daß die pathologischen Ergebnisse ok sind.

Bin da aber weiterhin optimistisch.

Liebe Grüße aus dem noch sonnigen Hamburg

Tom

----------


## tom.riemer

So letztes update aus Hamburg:

Katheter wurde heute morgen gezogen, war nicht angenehm aber nicht schmerzhaft.
Blase entleert sich vollständig und ich bin fast dicht. 
Treppensteigen und aufstehen vom Bett geht ohne Probleme, bleibt alles trocken.
Bin ich überrascht, daß es so schnell klappt - kann aber laut Klinik nochmal kurzfristig schlechter werden.

Alles in allem bin ich hoch zufrieden.
Histologie war auch gut, Krebs war nur in der Prostata und in den 46 entfernten Lymphknoten hat man nichts gefunden.

Ich kann die Martini Klinik nur wärmstens empfehlen, hier ist man menschlich und medizinisch perfekt aufgehoben.
So, morgen geht es zurück nach Hause.
Bis Pfingsten werde ich mir eine Auszeit gönnen.

Lieben Gruß

Tom

----------


## priceless68

Hi Tom,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Histologie. Erleichterung, oder?

"Bin ich überrascht, daß es so schnell klappt - kann aber laut Klinik nochmal kurzfristig schlechter werden." Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das ist erst einmal das Beste, was dir in dieser Phase passieren kann. Bei gesteigerter körperlicher Belastung wirst du vielleicht noch mal verstärkten Harndrang haben, aber je aktiver du bist um so stabiler wird auch das "Rückhaltevermögen". Extremer Kältereiz sollte in den nächsten Monaten auch kein Thema sein. Die anfängliche Unsicherheit und öftere Toilettengänge sind bald Geschichte.

Weiterhin alles Gute.

Harti

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Tom,
(und Harti)

doch, das mit dem wieder etwas schlechter werden kann passieren (ich hab's erlebt...). Grund ist, dass die vorhandene Schwellung im OP Gebiet die Harnröhre leicht komprimieren kann und damit den Schließmuskel unterstützt.
Schwillt das Gebiet nun ab, muß der Muskel die Arbeit allein verrichten.

Mir hatte das der aufnehmende Arzt in der AHB so angekündigt und so war's dann auch....wird aber dann wieder besser - also nicht irritieren lassen.

Kältereiz war auch ein Thema, aber jetzt bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr :-)....Ich habe jetzt einzig noch "Probleme" beim Sport (Volleyball), bei den Ausholbewegungen im Sprung vor'm Schlag hält es noch nicht....egal, wird schon...

Glückwunsch zur Histo....46 Knoten sind ja eine Menge...

Gute Erholung

Uwe

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Tom

Bist Du da völlig sicher, dass es wirklich 46 (!) Lymphknoten waren, die da entnommen 
worden sind ?

Das wäre recht happig !!

Wieviele gibt es überhaupt im Beckenbereich ?

LG

Reinhard

----------


## tom.riemer

> Guten Morgen Tom
> 
> Bist Du da völlig sicher, dass es wirklich 46 (!) Lymphknoten waren, die da entnommen 
> worden sind ?
> 
> Das wäre recht happig !!
> 
> Wieviele gibt es überhaupt im Beckenbereich ?
> 
> ...





Hallo Reinhard,
es waren wirklich 46, habe da extra nachgefragt.
Ist wohl bei jedem unterschiedlich.

Habe die 470km Fahrt nach Hause mit 3 kurzen Stops gut überstanden und das beste daran
absolut trocken.

Ich bin richtig erleichtert und kann es kaum fassen, daß alles vorbei ist.
Der kommenden "Schonzeit" sehe ich gelassen entgegen.

Schönes WE und Kopf hoch für alle die es noch vor sich haben.

Tom

----------


## peter123

> ... Katheter wurde heute morgen gezogen ...


... ohne dass zuvor ein Zystogramm durchgeführt wurde??

----------


## tom.riemer

Grund war mein extrem hoher PSA Wert von 20 der nicht zu dem gefundenen Krebs ( G. 3+3 ) passte.
Zystogramm wurde vorher nicht gemacht lediglich am Vortag der OP ein MRT da sich eine Zyste gebildet hatte
die sich auf die Prostata gelegt hatte.

Sonst bin ich noch dicht. Nachts alles trocken und Niesen geht auch schon ( drückt aber auf die Naht).

Lieben Gruß

Tom

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Tom,

beim Zystogramm wird die Blase über den Katheter mit Kontrastmittel befüllt und im Röntgenbild dargestellt um Leckagen an der Anastomose zu erkennen bevor der Katheter gezogen wird.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## tom.riemer

> Hallo Tom,
> 
> beim Zystogramm wird die Blase über den Katheter mit Kontrastmittel befüllt und im Röntgenbild dargestellt um Leckagen an der Anastomose zu erkennen bevor der Katheter gezogen wird.
> 
> Gruß Heribert



Nö, bei mir wurde nur nachher 2 mal Ultraschall gemacht, einmal direkt nach der ersten entleerung und dann am nächsten morgen.

Mein Urin war aber schon drei Tage vorher total klar, vieleicht wurde deshalb darauf verzichtet.

Gruß

Tom

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Tom,

und so haben die festgestellt, dass alles dicht ist? Wo war das nochmal? Martini-Klinik? 

Naja, so richtig entspricht das nicht dem Regelwerk.... aber soooo eine bekannte Klinik wird schon wissen was sie macht! 

Hauptsache dir geht es wieder besser und so langsam kommt wieder Schwung in dein Leben...

weiterhin alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## tom.riemer

> Hallo Tom,
> 
> und so haben die festgestellt, dass alles dicht ist? Wo war das nochmal? Martini-Klinik? 
> 
> Naja, so richtig entspricht das nicht dem Regelwerk.... aber soooo eine bekannte Klinik wird schon wissen was sie macht! 
> 
> Hauptsache dir geht es wieder besser und so langsam kommt wieder Schwung in dein Leben...
> 
> weiterhin alles Gute!
> ...



Lt. Klinik wird die Dichtigkeit schon während der OP getestet

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Tom (aus LU),

bei mir wurde aus kein Zystogramm gemacht (auch MArtiniklinik). Auf Nachfrage (da ja nicht so ganz regelkonform) wurde mir gesagt, dass man darauf verzichtet, wenn der Urin im Beutel klar ist. Entlassen wird aber erst ein Tag nach Ziehen und dann nach Sono, u.a. um eben auch zu sehen, ob's doch 
Flüssigkeitsansammlungen gibt, die auf eine undichte Anastomose schliessen lassen.

@ Tom (R) - Du bist auch beim Niesen schon dicht ? Respekt.......

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## tom aus lu

Urin klar = Anastomose dicht - simpler Parameter für die Dichtigkeit der Anastomose? Warum sind andere Kliniken noch nicht darauf gekommen.

Da lässt sich doch postoperativ an der Radiologie jede Menge Zeit und Geld sparen. Dies berücksichtigt in der Fallpauschale lässt doch jeden Kostenträger aufhorchen!

Tom

----------


## Heribert

Ja Tom,

das klingt inzwischen trotz aller Lobeshymnen sehr nach Massenabfertigung eines reinen Wirtschaftsunternehmens. Ich stell mir dann das rumgestochere bei dem armen Tropf vor, bei dem die Anastomose mal nicht ganz dicht ist.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## tom.riemer

> Urin klar = Anastomose dicht - simpler Parameter für die Dichtigkeit der Anastomose? Warum sind andere Kliniken noch nicht darauf gekommen.
> 
> Da lässt sich doch postoperativ an der Radiologie jede Menge Zeit und Geld sparen. Dies berücksichtigt in der Fallpauschale lässt doch jeden Kostenträger aufhorchen!
> 
> Tom



Warum so bissig ?

Denke das die Ärzte in der Martiniklinik genügend Erfahrung haben und wissen was sie tun.
Wer Zweifel an der Kompetenz hat muss halt woanders hingehen.

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

vielleicht auch eher: Urin über mehrere Tage (!) klar und Sono unauffällig = Anastomose - weitestgehend - dicht. Das muß offenbar funktionieren, denn es gibt ja auch Patienten, die dort mit Katheter entlassen werden. Ich hab' mich da jedenfalls nicht massenabgefertigt gefühlt. 

Das insbesondere die MArtiniklinik auch ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist, steht außer Frage.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## tom aus lu

> Warum so bissig ?


Bissig? Eher nachdenklich!

Tom

----------


## tom.riemer

Nach 5 Wochen hatte ich meinen ersten GV.
Erstes mal mit 5mg Cialis. War alles perfekt.
Danach mal ohne Mittel, hat auch gut geklappt.
Mit der Erektion dauert nur länger als vor der OP.

Hätte nie gedacht, daß es so schnell nach der OP wieder funktioniert.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie die erste PSA Auswertung nach drei Monaten aussieht.
Wenn da noch alles ok ist wäre alles perfekt.

Drücke allen die Daumen die ihre OP noch vor sich haben.

Gruß

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Na, dann Glückwunsch.....Erektion ist für mich jedenfalls noch ein Fremdwort bzw. eine Erinnerung an frühere Zeiten :-)
Ob mit 5 oder 20 mg. Cialis oder Levitra tut sich gar nichts....nun gehe ich erst mal die adjuvante Bestrahlung an...

Wünsche Dir einen erfreulichen PSA Wert.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## W. Werner

Schließe mich den guten Wünschen von Uwe an und möchte mich für Deine Berichterstattung - fast live noch aus dem OP - bedanken. Sie hat mir sehr geholfen bei meinem "allerschwersten Gang" kurz danach.
LG
Wolfgang

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Wolfgang,



hoffe, daß du ähnlich schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst.

LG

Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Tom,

na dann mal viel Spaß!

Mein Urologe hatte mir 3 Monate Zurückhaltung verordnet.
Vielleicht wegen Schmerzen . . . ?
Na ja, ich bin ja kein Wunderkind, sonst hätte ich auch nach der RPE nicht die normalen und unnormalen Probleme gehabt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tom.riemer

Mein Urologe hatte mir 3 Monate Zurückhaltung verordnet

----------


## tom.riemer

Martiniklinik hatte mir 6 Wochen empfohlen.
Mein Urologe meinte vorsichtig anfangen, geht alles was keine Schmerzen bereitet.

War einfach zu neugierig ob es klappt, Schmerzen hatte ich keine.
fühlte sich nur ein wenig ungewohnt an.
Wunderkind bin ich bestimmt nicht, habe da einfach riesen Glück gehabt


LG

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Tom!
Bin Sonntag (Bombenwetter, da konnt ich nicht widerstehen) einfach auf's Rad gestiegen (3,5 Wochen nach OP),  und es ging ohne jedes Problem! Insofern kann ich nicht klagen. Dichtigkeit ist auch fast völlig von Anfang an wieder da, nur mein "drittes" Bein hat das Zeitliche gesegnet - immerhin nur bezüglich eigener Aktivitäten (Erektion - beide Nevenstränge sind auf der Strecke geblieben), empfänglich ist es aber nach wie vor!
LG
Wolfgang

p. s.: Auch mein Uro empfiehlt 3 Monate Enthaltsamkeit  - beim Radfahren :-)!

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Tom, lieber Werner,

wenn ich euch beide so höre, fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Ihr werdet hier noch die Helden der Nation. 
- - - Falsch, die Helden des Forums!

Ich bin hier im März 2013 als absoluter Neuling in diese nette Gemeinschaft eingetreten.
Ich hatte von nichts eine Ahnung.
Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich mich in diesem Forum und im www. schlau machen.

@tom, sei mir nicht böse, aber deine gesamte Geschichte, seit 2009 zweifle ich an.
Ups, - Alles so toll! - Ich hoffe nicht, dass du von jemanden gesponsert wirst, der zu einer RPE rät!?

Du musst *doch* ein Wunderkind sein, denn unter der Berücksichtigung deiner History, und der Tatsache, dass dir 47 Lymphknoten entfernt wurden, kann es gar nicht so gut gelaufen sein, wie du es hier schilderst.
Gerade die Martini Klinik in Hamburg ist da sehr genau, mit der Entlassungsvorgabe.
Die haben dir mit Sicherheit nicht gesagt, dass du jetzt schon deinen Trieben nachgehen sollst.
Ich hatte nun in den letzten Wochen Tag und Nacht Zeit, fast alle Profile der User genauer zu studieren. Dein Profil viel mir dabei besonders auf.
Mit 50 Jahren sollte eine entsprechende Zahl an Lymphknoten entnommen werden, aber doch keine 47, oder?
Die Probleme wären vorprogrammiert.

@werner, wie kann man da nur so dusselig sein, und nach 4 Wochen wieder aufs Fahrrad steigen?
Diese Anordnungen oder Behandlungsmaßnamen des Urologen oder Chirurgen kommen doch nicht aus dem Himmel! Da gibt es doch Behandlungspläne bzw. Vorgaben.

Ich selber habe mich leider zu spät über das Ganze informiert, deshalb habe ich mein jetziges Darm-Problem, und ein paar andere, kleine Probleme.

Ich bin nicht auf mein Fahrrad gestiegen. Ich habe mich auch mit dem GV zurück gehalten 
(ich weiß noch gar nicht ob es überhaupt klappt).
Ich bin aber mit meinem Quad eine Runde gefahren, und habe den Rasen gemäht.
Beides war im Nachhinein falsch!

Bitte, - wir sollten alle lernen, was uns die Ärzte lehren!
Es kann nicht sein, dass Empfehlungen einfach über den Haufen geworfen werden.

Gruss
Hartmut
(.. der sich die letzten 3 wochen, tag und nacht, über seine (unsere) krankheit informiert hat).

----------


## W. Werner

Lieber Hartmut!

Es ist bedauerlich, daß es bei Dir nicht so bergauf ging wie bei Tom - bei mir ging es (mit dem Rad) übrigens auch nicht bergauf, sondern immer hübsch gemächlich und jede Steigung vermeidend über eine (für meine Verhältnisse) nicht nennenswerte Entfernung. "Dusselig" war ich übrigens nicht, nicht nur, "dat et noch immer jot jejangen hät" - die Oberärztin im Krankenhaus ließ sich locker von 3 Monaten auf 6 Wochen runterhandeln mit dem Nachsatz "vor 4 Wochen würde es mir sowieso keinen Spaß machen". Hat es aber doch - 3,5 Wochen nach OP: Die Welt hat mich wieder!!!
Ich denke, daß sportlich aktive Menschen sich selbst und ihre Leistungsgrenzen ganz gut beurteilen können. Darüber hinaus haben sie in der Regel genügend Erfahrungen bei der Überschreitung gemacht - vor der OP. Die Vorgaben der Ärzte orientieren sich am (eher unsportlichen/untrainierten) Durchschnitt. Das kann passen, viel zu kurz oder wie bei Tom und mir (leider auf einem anderem Gebieten als bei Tom) viel zu weit greifen.
Dir bleibt es natürlich unbenommen, den Vorgaben Deiner Ärzte vorbehaltlos zu folgen. Ich wäre dann jetzt in irgendeiner Reha (Klinikangebot), wozu mein Uro meinte, zu Hause könnte ich mich wesentlich besser langweilen.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Deine Probleme (auch, wegen oder trotz) der Befolgung der ärztlichen Empfehlungen möglichst bald schwinden.
cu
Wolfgang

----------


## tom.riemer

@tom, sei mir nicht böse, aber deine gesamte Geschichte, seit 2009 zweifle ich an.
Ups, - Alles so toll! - Ich hoffe nicht, dass du von jemanden gesponsert wirst, der zu einer RPE rät!?

Du musst *doch*  ein Wunderkind sein, denn unter der Berücksichtigung deiner History,  und der Tatsache, dass dir 47 Lymphknoten entfernt wurden, kann es gar  nicht so gut gelaufen sein, wie du es hier schilderst.
Gerade die Martini Klinik in Hamburg ist da sehr genau, mit der Entlassungsvorgabe.
Die haben dir mit Sicherheit nicht gesagt, dass du jetzt schon deinen Trieben nachgehen sollst.
Ich  hatte nun in den letzten Wochen Tag und Nacht Zeit, fast alle Profile  der User genauer zu studieren. Dein Profil viel mir dabei besonders auf.
Mit 50 Jahren sollte eine entsprechende Zahl an Lymphknoten entnommen werden, aber doch keine 47, oder?
Die Probleme wären vorprogrammiert.


Hallo Hartmut,

gesponsert werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht.
Meine durchaus positiven Erfahrungen sind auch nicht als Angabe gedacht !
Es sollte vielmehr als positive Nachricht gedacht sein, daß es auch durchaus gut verlaufen kann.

Ich habe auch keine Beschwerden wegen den 47 entfernten Lymphknoten.
Gerne kannst du mir eine persönliche PIN zukommen lassen dann können wir telefonieren und auch meine Frau kann dir gerne bestätigen das es sich wirklich so verhält.

Die Empfehlung der Martini Klinik lag bei 6 Wochen, mein Urologe gab mir vorher sein ok wenn alles  langsam und vorsichtig angegangen wird ( wie auch bei Werner das Radfahren).

Schlechte Erfahrungen werden seltsamer Weise immer sofort geglaubt, positiven nicht - eigentlich schade.

Schönen Abend noch

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Tom!

Ich fand es ausgesprochen ermutigend, Deine Berichte "live" lesen zu dürfen - vom Leid erfahren wir hier mehr als genug, da ist Positives eine ausgesprochene Hilfe. Ich wäre sehr glücklich, wenn ich mit meinen Berichten von der OP und der Zeit danach auch anderen auf dem Weg durch diese sicherlich schwere Phase helfen kann wie Du mir!

cu

Wolfgang

p. s.: Welche Klinik da "Wunder" gewirkt hat, wird sicherlich in deren Statistiken auftauchen. Wichtig für alle Betroffenen ist es, daß auch positive Ergebnisse 'rüberkommen!

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Tom,

Zweifel dürfen erlaubt sein.
Leider ist ja eine nervenschonende RPE keine nervenerhaltende OP.
PSA-Wert um 20, aber nur GS 3+3 ?
Kein Zystogramm vor Kathederentfernung?
Ich dachte schon ich wäre in Spanien. Da würde es mir alles etwas spanisch vorkommen. 
Meine Zweifel müssen wir ja nicht über eine PN ausräumen.
Stelle doch einfach bei Gelegenheit deinen OP Bericht und den pathologischen Befund
in dein Profil. Freiwillig versteht sich, denn du bist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig.


Lieber Wolfgang,

die „Dusseligkeit“ lasse ich mal weg.
Eher bin ich der Dussel, der es auch nicht abwarten konnte, auf ein Quad zu steigen. 
Allerdings hatte ich, im Gegensatz zu dir, zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht die richtigen Informationen. Aber egal, wenn es dir gut tut, mache behutsam weiter. 
Die Welt hat *uns* wieder!  ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
Ich war übrigens auch nicht zur Reha.

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Hartmut,

werde ich einstellen, war mir bisher einfach zuviel zum Schreiben. Leider kann man es nicht einfach hochladen.

Lt. Histologie nach der OP war es 4+3, Operation war nerverhaltend.

Tom

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Hartmut,

habe den operativen Bericht in mein Profil eingestellt.

Den detalierten Histologiebefund ist mir einfach zuviel Arbeit, 2,5 DIN A 4 Seiten eng beschrieben, kann ich der aber gerne bei Interesse per mail senden.

Schönes WE noch ( wird hoffentlich noch etwas wärmer)

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> habe den operativen Bericht in mein Profil eingestellt.





> Anteil tertiäer Gleason Grad 5: 5%



Hätte das nicht Gleason-Score 4+5 heissen sollen?
Den 4-seitigen Histologiebefund einzustellen erübrigt sich damit wohl.
Das war allerhöchste Zeit für die RPE!
Schön, dass man den noch in der Kapsel erwischt hat.

Alles Gute!
wünscht Dir
Hvielemi

----------


## tom.riemer

Steht eindeutig Gleason 4+3 = 7 drin.
Ist auf alle Fälle gut, daß der Mist draussen ist

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Steht eindeutig Gleason 4+3 = 7 drin.


In der Tat, 4+3 ist korrekt geschrieben:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleason-Score

Relevant ist aber der Anteil 5, da dieser am weitesten
entdifferenziert und wohl auch am aggressivsten ist.

Du hast allerdings vollkommen recht:



> Ist auf alle Fälle gut, daß der Mist draussen ist


Auf dass Du Dich nie mehr mit diesem "Mist" befassen musst!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

> Den detalierten Histologiebefund ist mir einfach zuviel Arbeit, 2,5 DIN A 4 Seiten eng beschrieben, kann ich der aber gerne bei Interesse per mail senden.


Lieber Tom,

nein, lass gut sein.
Mit dem 4+3 kann ich mir vorstellen, was du durchgemacht hast.
Normalerweise wird da aber nur nervenschonend operiert.
Na ja, auch egal. Dann schicke ich dir nun eine Freikarte für mein Bordell. *(olo)* Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥♫♫♫♥

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tom.riemer

Normalerweise wird da aber nur nervenschonend operiert.



Gruss
Hartmut
[/QUOTE]


Wie hoch dein Gleason ist weisst du ja immer endgültig erst nach der OP, bei mir sind sie ja vor der OP auch von 3+3 ausgegangen.

Der Prof.  meinte nur das der Gleason Wert nicht zu dem hohen PSA Wert passt, deshalb wurden auch soviele Lymphknoten entfernt .

Hoffe, daß das Thema für mich durch ist, so 100% traue ich dem Frieden auch noch nicht.

Lieben Gruß

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

mach Dich nicht verrückt und warte ab - es bleibt Dir ja erstmal nichts anderes übrig...Die Chancen stehen doch nicht schlecht.

@ Hartmut: 
Nervschonend oder Nerverhaltend..na ja....der Operateur beurteilt an Hand der Schnellschnitte, ob er das Nervengeflecht erhalten kann oder nicht.
Wie gut das klappt und wie lange es dauert, bis sich evtl. wieder etwas tut, ist individuell wohl so verschieden, wie alle anderen Aspekte bei uns auch.
Bei mir steht z.B. "rechts nerverhaltend, links partiell - mein uro und ich haben schon gerätselt, wie denn das partiell bei dem dünnenGeflecht zu werten sei...(oder ob das nur für die Statistik ist...)

Man wird sehen...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## priceless68

> Moin,
> 
> mach Dich nicht verrückt und warte ab - es bleibt Dir ja erstmal nichts anderes übrig...Die Chancen stehen doch nicht schlecht.
> 
> @ Hartmut: 
> Nervschonend oder Nerverhaltend..na ja....der Operateur beurteilt an Hand der Schnellschnitte, ob er das Nervengeflecht erhalten kann oder nicht.
> Wie gut das klappt und wie lange es dauert, bis sich evtl. wieder etwas tut, ist individuell wohl so verschieden, wie alle anderen Aspekte bei uns auch.
> Bei mir steht z.B. "rechts nerverhaltend, links partiell - mein uro und ich haben schon gerätselt, wie denn das partiell bei dem dünnenGeflecht zu werten sei...(oder ob das nur für die Statistik ist...)
> 
> ...



Wenn jemand mehr oder es besser weiss, wären weitere Informationen für mich interessant...

Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es zwischen nerschonend und nerverhaltend keinen Unterschied!? Wenn es die individuellen Gegebenheiten und alle anderen bekannten Kriterien (!) zulassen, wird der Operateur immer versuchen, das Nervengewebe zu schonen.  Eine 100 %tige Erhaltung (i. e. S.) kann keiner garantieren und andere Einflüsse (z. B. starke Blutungen, Vernarbungen, Druckschmerzen usw.) können auch eine große Rolle spielen. Bei den beidseitig (ähnlich wie "Hosenträger") verlaufenden Hauptnerven handelt es sich nicht um klar abgegrenzte "Stränge" sondern -wie Uwe es bereits geschildert hat- um ein hauchdünnes und äußerst sensibles Geflecht. Neben der Nervschonung ist auch die Gefäßschonung sehr wichtig. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich hinzufügen, dass eine angemessene körperliche Aktivität das Ergebnis der OP scheinbar schneller erkennen lässt bzw. die Erwartungen etwas nach oben korrigiert.

Harti

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin Uwe,
hi Harti, Wolfgang und Tom,

Uwe, ich hoffe, du hast* nicht* Recht.
Bei mir im Bericht steht am Anfang nicht nervenerhaltend.
Später erklärte mir der Doc, das einseitig nervenschonend operiert werden konnte.
Das soll auch irgendwo weiter unten im Bericht stehen.
Ich bin da mal von 2 verschiedenen Dingen ausgegangen. (?)

Ich war folgendermaßen aufgeklärt worden:
1 = Beseitigung des PK
2 = Erhaltung der Schließmuskeln 
3 = Erhaltung Erektionsfähigkeit

Bei dem Punkt 3 der Charts konnte er mir aber nur wenig Hoffnung machen.
Das Abschussgespräch nach der RPE ergab aber, dass nach 3 Monaten durchaus ein GV möglich sei. Evtl. könnte auch ein Medikament erforderlich sein.

Zitat Harti:
_Neben der Nervschonung ist auch die Gefäßschonung sehr wichtig. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich hinzufügen, dass eine angemessene körperliche Aktivität das Ergebnis der OP scheinbar schneller erkennen lässt bzw. die Erwartungen etwas nach oben korrigiert._

*Wie Recht du hast. Genau darum ging es mir u.a. bei Tom.*
**
Ich habe nur diese Daten gefunden.
http://www.prostata.de/pca_r_prostatektomie.html

Wenn jemand mehr oder es besser weiss, wären weitere Informationen *auch für mich* interessant!

Tom, schone dich ein wenig. Das was du jetzt machst ist nicht gut.
Und . . . mach dir da nicht so den Kopp. Du bist besser dran als ich, oder so manch ein anderer! Aber auch die überleben heute, wenn auch mit etwas Einschränkungen in der Lebensqualität.
Schau einmal, ich kann auch die Mitmenschen aufmuntern, ohne dass ich von einer schönen Operation berichte.
Ich habe mich nur schlau gemacht. *g*
Wir sollten das Ganze etwas lockerer angehen. In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich etwas getan.
Mein Stiefvater hatte 1975, mit PK keine Chance.
Mein Vater ist 1957 an Hodenkrebs gestorben  Keine Chance!
Ich war 5 Jahre alt. Heute ist auch dieser Krebs heilbar.

Also Tom, hüpfe weiter rum, und klettere weiterhin, aber erst in 3 Monaten.
Die komplette Heilung braucht seine Zeit. Bitte glaube es mir, oder einen kompetenten Arzt.
Andernfalls wandle ich die Freikarte zu einer Flaterate um! - (das heisst 24 stunden GV)
Hinterher operiere* ich* dich dann.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

es handelt sich um die rechts und links der Blase entlang der Prostata zum Teil anhaftend verlaufenden Neurovaskulären Bündel. Das ist ein, zwischen den Wirbelkörpern S2 bis S5 austretendes Nervengeflecht und den parallel dazu verlaufenden Blutgefäßen. Beide sind für den Erhalt der erektilen Funktion von Bedeutung.

Bei der RPE präpariert der Operateur dieses Geflecht von der Prostatakapsel ab, bevor die gesamte Prostata entfernt wird. Auch wenn der Tumor die Kapsel noch nicht verlassen hat, ist das eine äußerst diffizile Arbeit, die in einem Gebiet stattfindet, welches stark durchblutet und ständig von elektrischen Miniverdampfungen an Blutaustritten begleitet ist. Einen großen Teil der Blutgefäße muss der Operateur entweder mit Klips oder durch Unterbindungsnähte verschließen. (Bei unzureichendem Verschluss sickert noch eine geraume Zeit Blut in die Prostataloge und auch später kann durch Nachsickern noch Gewebeflüssigkeit austreten {Lymphozele})

Ganz unabhängig von der Tumorausbreitung kann auch der Laie daraus schließen, wie schnell es innerhalb der Neurovaskulären Bündel zu Verletzungen oder mindestens Irritationen kommt.

Noch schwieriger wird es für den Operateur ein Neurovaskuläres Bündel zu erhalten, wenn an der Seite die Kapsel vom Tumor bereits durchbrochen ist oder wenn feststeht, dass der Tumor in die Neuralscheiden bereits eingedrungen ist. 

Von der Priorität geleitet, den Tumor so vollständig zu entfernen, wie das dem Augenschein und den pathologischen Vorgaben entspricht, kann der Operateur vor dem Eingriff keine Zusage machen ob die Neurovaskulären Bündel schadenfrei erhalten werden können. - Wenn ihr mal Bilder mit den Stichworten "Neurovaskuläre Bündel Prostata" ergooglet, könnt ihr euch vielleicht noch ein besseres Bild machen.

Daraus schließe ich, dass es ausgesprochenes Glück ist, wenn nach einer RPE die Erektionsfähigkeit noch voll erhalten bleibt. Außerdem ist bei einem vor der RPE eher sexuell inaktiven Mann die Chance auf Erhalt der Errektionsfähigkeit so wie so sehr gering!

Beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Tom,

 dass Du 5 Wochen nach der OP offenbar vollstaendig potent bist ist ein absolutes Wunder das nur sehr Wenigen beschert ist. Die Gruende warum es so selten ist sind ja genannt worden.

 Ich hatte ja bei dem gleichen Operateur meine Operation und hatte weit weniger Glueck. Vor der OP hatte ich mich an den wenigen Berichten wie dem Deinen orientiert um Mut zu fassen mit genau dem Ansatz den Du beschreibst:




> Meine durchaus positiven Erfahrungen sind auch nicht als Angabe gedacht !
> Es sollte vielmehr als positive Nachricht gedacht sein, daß es auch durchaus gut verlaufen kann.


Da ich erst 40 Jahre jung war, hatte ich fest daran geglaubt dass es auch bei mir so gut verlaufen wird. Ich glaubte so fest daran dass ich mir nicht vorher ueberlegt habe wie ich ohne Potenz nach der OP weiterleben koennte. Als dann direkt nach der OP gar nicht lief hat es hat mich total niedergeschmettert und der Lebensmut war total am Ende. Wie genau ich es geschafft habe mir nicht den Strick zu nehmen weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall war ich ohne Vorbereitung voellig hilflos.
* Faszit: Mir hat die Nachricht dass es auch gut verlaufen *kann* nicht gut getan!!!*

 Deine Absicht klingt sehr ehrwuerdig und ich kann Deine Erleichterung und Begeisterung sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich denke aber eher dass Du in der Situation ganz einfach das Beduerfnis hast es herauszuschreien und Dein Glueck alle Welt wissen lassen moechtest. Das verstehe ich vollkommen, aber leider hilft es Anderen nicht sondern im Gegenteil. Es schafft auch grossen Frust fuer alle diejenigen die leider nicht so viel Glueck hatten.

Fuer mich ist es nach langem Leidensweg doch nocht gut ausgegangen: Erst nach etwa 6 Monaten fing die Heilung langsam an. Nach 9 Monaten war es einigermassen wieder, und nach 15 Monaten konnte ich einigermassen wieder GV haben. Heute, etwa 26 Monate nach der OP geht GV wieder halbwegs normal, obwohl es noch laenger dauert bis er steiff ist. Dies ist denke ich der Weg auf den man sich vorher als optimales realistisches Szenario einstellen sollte. Dein Fall ist seltenes zu Glueck das ich Dir von Herzem goenne und ich mich fuer Dich freue.

Beste Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## priceless68

"Vor der OP hatte ich mich an den wenigen Berichten wie dem Deinen orientiert um Mut zu fassen..."

"..., hatte ich fest daran geglaubt dass es auch bei mir so gut verlaufen wird. Ich glaubte so fest daran dass ich mir nicht vorher ueberlegt habe wie ich ohne Potenz nach der OP weiterleben koennte. Als dann direkt nach der OP gar nicht lief hat es hat mich total niedergeschmettert und der Lebensmut war total am Ende. Wie genau ich es geschafft habe mir nicht den Strick zu nehmen weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall war ich ohne Vorbereitung voellig hilflos."


Das war und ist auch noch meine Erfahrung. Schön, dass es auch positivere Entwicklungen gibt - das meine ich völlig neidlos!. Es wirft aber auch Fragen auf: Ist bei mir wirklich alles so gelaufen, wie es laufen sollte? Wird das noch einmal besser oder war es das? Hatten andere vor und nach der OP überhaupt GV, der mit meinen Erfahrungen und Erwartungen vergleichbar ist? Sind meine Erwartungen zu hoch oder die der Anderen deutlich geringer? Ich werde (und will) es wohl nie erfahren... 

Das Einzige was mir bisher wirklich geholfen hat, ist dass zu akzeptieren, was wirklich realistisch ist. Auch wenn das mit den eigentlichen Vorstellungen nicht besonders viel zu tun hat. Und diese Vorstellungen weichen bei einem 40jährigen weit von den eines 70jährigen ab.

Harti

----------


## peter123

> ...dass Du 5 Wochen nach der OP offenbar vollstaendig potent bist ist ein absolutes Wunder...


... dass Du alles was Du hier liest für bare Münze hältst, ist ebenfalls ein Wunder. Vor dem Internet-Zeitalter galt der Spruch: "Papier ist geduldig". Jetzt heißt es: Schwätzer, Schwafler, Schwadroneure aller Länder vereinigt Euch im Internet. Das Internet ist offenbar der Ort, wo paradiesische Scheinwelten erfunden und grandiose Lebenslügen ausgelebt werden. Wenn Du von Deinen wirklichen Problemen und Schwierigkeiten berichtest, erntest Du oftmals nur Hohn und Spott. Hier hörst Du nur von Partnerinnen, die vollstes und liebevolles Verständnis für unser Eunuchentum haben. In der SH sprichst Du dann aber auch schon mal mit einem Leidensgenossen, dem die Partnerin davon gelaufen ist.

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Peter123,

mir ist es einfach zu blöde mich dauernd zu verteidigen. Wenn du es nicht glaubst ist mir das auch recht.
Hauptsache meine Frau und ich wissen, daß es so ist. 
Es war wirklich nicht in meinem Sinn hier irgendjemanden neidisch zu machen.
Werde dazu auch nichts mehr schreiben

Gruß

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

Früher wurde der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten geköpft - hier geht's offensichtlich andersrum: Der Überbringer der frohen Botschaft, daß eine RPE nicht prinzipiell zur Impotenz führt, wird einen Kopf kleiner gemacht.
Leute - die Freude mit und für Tom sollte genauso selbstverständllich sein wie das Mitgefühl für die weniger Glücklichen!
cu
Wolfgang

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo, 

seit einiger Zeit halte ich mich mit meinen Postings in diesem Forum zurück. Die zunehmende Intoleranz und Selbstherrlichkeit einiger User hat mich dazu bewogen. Hinzu kommen persönliche Angriffe.

Nachdem ich schon mal den Ausstieg versucht habe ist dies definitiv mein letztes Posting.

Ich habe hier nichts mehr verloren, meinem Vater geht es nach wie vor blendend. Krankheit verändert, einige von euch sind der Beweis dafür.

Abschließend wünsche ich euch allen alles Gute. Lernt wieder vernünftig zu diskutieren, dann macht dieses Forum auch wieder einen Sinn.

Tom

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Heribert!

*Herzlichen Dank* für dein ausführliches Posting?
Ich habe über Google dazu noch einiges interessantes gefunden.
Beinahe hätte ich nun geschrieben, ich habe alles verstanden.
Zumindest ist mir aber das Wesentliche klar geworden.

Vor der OP war mir klar, dass ich mich von meinem 3. Bein verabschieden muss.
Das bestätigten mir leider die vielen Berichte im Internet und in diesem Forum, sowie die PN’s unserer lieben Forum-Mitglieder.

Harti, wir brauchen wohl keine weiteren Infos mehr.
Wir haben noch eine Chance! – Mal gucken,  du bist mein Vorreiter *g*
Ich habe es so verstanden, dass wir vor der OP einen Lottoschein abgeben hätten müssen.
Das haben wir nicht, also haben wir eine größere Chance auf den Gewinn *g*

Peter, Werner und alle Tom’s,
beruhigt euch wieder.
Dieses Forum ist das Beste, was es im Internet gibt.
Ein Forum lebt von Diskussionen. Da muss man dann auch mal andere Meinungen akzeptieren oder tolerieren.

Peter, ab 60 laufen die Frauen nicht mehr so schnell davon.  Die wissen dann was sie von uns haben oder *hatten.* Aber sonst hast du Recht. Man darf wirklich nicht alles Glauben, was man liest.
Es gibt auch heute noch Trittbrettfahrer, die zu allem und jenes eine Meinung haben.
In einem Titt….., mmhhh, - in einem Busen-Forum haben sich Mitglieder angemeldet, die noch nie Probleme mit Brustkrebs gehabt haben. Nur um mitzumischen.
Traurig so etwas, aber die gibt es leider in *jedem* Forum! Vielleicht auch hier!?
Ich bin seit ca. 20 Jahren Online (Talkline/ AOL. 
Ich meine zu wissen, wie der Hase läuft.

Tom.Riemer, damit bist du natürlich nicht gemeint!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tom.riemer

Tom.Riemer, damit bist du natürlich nicht gemeint!

Gruss
Hartmut

Danke :-))

(hatte übrigens auch vor der OP mit mindestens 6 Monaten Stillstand bzw. hängen gerechnet)

----------


## skipper

Lieber Heribert,
wie wohltuend sind deine immer sachlichen, informativen Beiträge. 
Tom.riemer schön das es bei dir so gut gelaufen ist- leider verkraften das einige, die sich im Vorfeld vielleicht nicht so gut informiert hatten, oder einfach Pech oder eine andere Ausgangslage hatten, nicht so gut. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Skipper,

auch Skipper mit Kapitäns-Patent (Hapag Lloyd 1971  1984).
Dein Posting ist zweideutig.
War der Satz auf mich bezogen?  Ich fühle mich angesprochen.

Ich musste es nicht verkraften, weil ich mich im Vorfeld gut informiert habe.
Lese bitte alles, sonst gibt es kein Wino, falls wir uns einmal im südlichen Mittelmeer mit unserem Hobby Booten treffen.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun

Gruss
Hartmut
_______________________________________________
Und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@peter123:

_... dass Du alles was Du hier liest für bare Münze hältst, ist ebenfalls ein Wunder. Vor dem Internet-Zeitalter galt der Spruch: "Papier ist geduldig". Jetzt heißt es: Schwätzer, Schwafler, Schwadroneure aller Länder vereinigt Euch im Internet. Das Internet ist offenbar der Ort, wo paradiesische Scheinwelten erfunden und grandiose Lebenslügen ausgelebt werden. Wenn Du von Deinen wirklichen Problemen und Schwierigkeiten berichtest, erntest Du oftmals nur Hohn und Spott. Hier hörst Du nur von Partnerinnen, die vollstes und liebevolles Verständnis für unser Eunuchentum haben. In der SH sprichst Du dann aber auch schon mal mit einem Leidensgenossen, dem die Partnerin davon gelaufen ist. 


_Wie Recht Peter123 doch hat........ Auch in den urologischen Praxen, sieht die Realität etwas anders aus, wie zu oft hier glaubhaft gemacht wird.
Andererseits ist jeder User für sein Handeln, seinen Glauben, selbst verantwortlich. Kritisches Hinterfragen sollte Priorität haben.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, Helmut, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Ich hatte da mit meiner urologischen Praxis Glück.
Es gibt sicherlich auch noch viele andere, die nicht nur das Geld sehen.
Es liegt wohl insbesondere an diese unverständliche Fallpauschale.
7000,00 Euro (mehr oder weniger) für eine OP sind nicht viel, wenn man einmal den Aufwand für die Nachbehandlung und den anderen Kosten berücksichtigt.
Dieses Problem werden wir nicht lösen können.

Viel wichtiger ist mir dieses Forum.
Wo ist der Administrator, wo sind die Moderatoren, die dieses gute Forum eigentlich vernünftig leiten sollten.
Hier muss unbedingt einmal Klar Schiff gemacht werden.
Trennen wir einmal die Streu vom Weizen, und sperren keine Kritiker. (Diogenes_57)

Ich war froh, dass ich hier, gleich zu Anfang, sehr gut aufgenommen wurde, und einige Freunde gefunden habe.
Ja, ich schreibe bewusst Freunde. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass wir das gleiche Problemchen haben. Es kommt mir vor, als kennen wir uns schon viel länger.

Skipper, wo warst du, als ich dich in meiner Not brauchte?
Seinen gelegentlichen Senf dazu geben, ist ja auch nicht schlecht, 
aber kümmere dich doch lieber mehr um die Frischlinge.
Vor einiger Zeit hätte ich dich als Gelegenheits-Poster mehr gebraucht.
Nun gehts meinem Darm wieder rel. gut.

Nun mache ich mir hier im Forum mehr Feinde, als Freunde.
. . . aber egal, solange ich darf, schreibe ich es mir von der Seele.

Tom aus L.,
es wäre nicht schön, wenn wir dich verlieren würden.
Nehme bitte nicht alle so ernst, was hier geschrieben wird. Du bist ein guter User, - Nein, ein guter Mensch!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

> Hallo Heribert!
> Peter, Werner und alle Toms,
> beruhigt euch wieder.


Ich wüsste nicht, daß ich mich aufgeregt habe, obwohl es mir verdammt schwer fiel, nach _den_  Postings sachlich zu bleiben! Gott-sei-Dank haben sich ja nicht nur Du, sondern auch noch ein paar weitere moderate/angemessene Kommentare gefunden, sonst hätte ich mich glatt Tom aus Lu anschließen können.
cu
Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

warum wird denn eine positive Erfahrung sofort in Frage gestellt ? Derjenige, der es nicht glaubt, könnte sich ja auch die Mühe machen und Tom mal anrufen....

Klar gibt es in jedem Forum Schwätzer oder Trolle...

@ Tom aus LU: Bitte bleiben..Bedenke: Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, dann bekommen die Dummen die Oberhand (Damit sind ausdrücklich nicht die Schreiber in diesem Thread gemeint - wie denn auch, ich kenne ja keinen persönlich)

@ Tom aus Bad Nauheim: Nicht ärgern lassen...

@ Harti: Das so ein positiver Verlauf die Frage aufwirft, ob bei einem selbst alles bestmöglich verlaufen ist, ist sicher verständlich. Aber die Verläufe nach OP - so zumindest habe ich das für mich auf Grund der diversen Berichte hier gespeichert, sind so unterschiedlich, dass man eigentlich auf gar nichts schliessen kann. Aber zu dem Schluß bist Du wahrscheinlich auch schon gekommen....

Gruß

Uwe (nach 4 Monaten mit immer noch toter Hose...)

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Uwe,

jetzt bist du mir schon zuvor gekommen. Du hast völlig Recht, zu dem Schluss bin ich schon so nach und nach gekommen. Ich werde mich jedoch weiter zurückhalten, bis ich mir wirklich ein Urteil erlauben kann. Wieviel Zeit bis dahin vergeht, wird mir wohl keiner beantworten können. Unzufrieden oder verzweifelt bin ich nicht mehr. Diskussionen und derart verschiedene Meinungen nach einer PK-Therapie sind aus meiner Meinung völlig normal und berechtigt. Bei dem Thema, über die Wahrheit zu reden, damit sind ja selbst manche gesunde Männer restlos überfordert... ;-)))
Persönlichen Erfahrungen von Betroffenen und deren unterschiedlichen Vorausetzungen sollten immer respektiert werden. Toleranz hilft dabei, die Anderen besser zu verstehen. Wenn augenscheinlich von ein und derselben Sache geschrieben wird, kann die Realität sehr verschieden aussehen:

Wenn sich jemand äußert über

PK und die Folgen
Hat er es selbst erlebt und gespürt oder nur gehört/gelesen davon?

PK und das Alter
Ist jemand mit seinem PSA-Verlauf zufrieden und dankbar für jedes weitere Lebensjahr oder ist jemande ein Kinderwunsch versagt geblieben?

Fahrradfahren
Genügt es jemandem ein paar Kilometer die Promenade entlang zu rollen oder müssen es 200 km auf dem Sport-Bike am Tag sein, damit man von Fahrradfahren spricht?

Die Partnerin
Ist es die treu sorgende, in die Jahre gekommene Gattin, die den Haushalt in Ordnung hält oder ist es eine junge, knackige Frau voller Erwartungen, nach der sich die Männer umdrehen? Oder gibt es gar keine?

Berufsalltag
Kann ich entspannt meinen Lebensabend genießen oder muss ich die nächsten 25 Jahre noch arbeiten gehen?

Sexualität
... wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären!

und, und, und

Diese und viele weitere Fragen habe ich mir in den letzten Monaten oft gestellt um andere Meinungen besser zu verstehen. Mir hat's geholfen.


Harti

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Wolfgang, 

ich möchte mich bei dir entschuldigen!
Du bist versehentlich in das Kreuzfeuer geraten.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

_"jetzt bist du mir schon zuvor gekommen. Du hast völlig Recht, zu dem Schluss bin ich schon so nach und nach gekommen. Ich werde mich jedoch weiter zurückhalten, bis ich mir wirklich ein Urteil erlauben kann._ 

Mit dieser Aussage bist Du gut beraten "Harti", vorausgesetzt du hälst Dich auch daran.


@HartmutS:

_"Trennen wir einmal die Streu vom Weizen, und sperren keine Kritiker. (Diogenes_57)"


_Du schreibst mir aus dem Herzen, vor allem Diogenes_57 vermiss ich.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## jürgvw

Das ist sicher im Grundsatz richtig, und manche Streiterei wird in diesem Forum ausgetragen, ohne dass jemand Anlass zu einem Ausschluss geben würde. Streiten kann man aber auf verschiedene Arten:

Man kann mit sachlichen Argumenten einer anderen Meinung entgegentreten.

Man kann ohne besondere Begründung eine andere Meinung vertreten (damit riskiert man allerdings, ins Leere zu laufen).

Man kann seiner kritischen Stellungnahme einen Schuss Ironie oder Sarkasmus beifügen, falls man damit sorgfältig umzugehen weiss.

Und man kann schliesslich mit einem Schuss unter die Gürtellinie reagieren, also verletzend, herabsetzend oder anderweitig gegen die "Nettiquette" verstossend. Hier nun ist der Modarator gefordert, der wohl nur in krassen Fällen direkt einen Ausschluss verfügen, sondern zuerst einmal mahnend eingreifen wird. Erweist sich ein Ausschluss als erforderlich, so darf man angesichts der offenbaren Seltenheit einer solchen Verfügung davon ausgehen, dass er zur Herstellung eines erträglichen Klimas im Forum unerlässlich und wohl begründet ist.

NB: Damit will ich mich nicht zum "Fall Diogenes_57" äussern, da mir dessen Ablauf zu wenig bekannt ist.

Jürg

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Mitleser und Schreiber,
seit über 10 Jahren lese (und schreibe ich manchmal) in diesem und dem Vorgängerforum. In dieser Zeit habe ich einige Schreiber erlebt welche zeitweise und im Wiederholungsfalle ganz gesperrt wurden. Wenn jemand ganz geperrt wurde, so hat er sich das in jedem Falle bisher verdient und es waren trotz dieser langen Zeit nicht sehr viele Schreiber welche die Forumsbetreiber derart heraus gefordert haben, dass diese die Reißleine zogen. Auch unser Doktor der Physik hat den Ausschluss selbst herbei gerührt. Es wurden ja ganze "threads" gelöscht in denen der Tonfall total aus dem Ruder lief. MvG  Carlos

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Jürg!
Deinen Ausführungen ist nichts hinzuzufügen - richtig so.
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,
 
Es kann sein, dass ich nicht der richtige Prostatakrebs Patient  für Euch bin.
Ich liebe alte Boote, Autos und die Freiheit, und keine Operationen!
Ich ziehe mich hier nun aus der Diskussion zurück.
 
Ich möchte das Ganze mit einem Zitat beenden:
"Ich kenne die Hälfte von euch nicht halb so gut, wie ich es gern möchte, und ich mag weniger als die Hälfte von euch auch nur halb so gern, wie ihr es verdient."
 
Gruss 
Hartmut
 
*BTW:* 
Kleiner Tipp:
Passage (einen Satz) aus Profil kopieren und in Google suchen.
Da wurde einiges in den Berichten abgekupfert /kopiert.
Nicht jeder Arzt schreibt das Gleiche *gg*

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:
_
"Es kann sein, dass ich nicht der richtige Prostatakrebs Patient  für Euch bin.
Ich liebe alte Boote, Autos und die Freiheit, und keine Operationen!
Ich ziehe mich hier nun aus der Diskussion zurück._"

Der "richtige Prostatakrebs Patient" wird, wie überall, an seinem konformen Verhalten ausgemacht, d. h. im Sinne des Mainstreams.
Nonkonformes, diviantes Verhalten, und kritischer "Denke", dagegen sanktioniert.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Heribert

> Der "richtige Prostatakrebs Patient" wird, wie überall, an seinem konformen Verhalten ausgemacht, d. h. im Sinne des Mainstreams.
> Nonkonformes, diviantes Verhalten, und kritischer "Denke", dagegen sanktioniert.


Und weil das was hier steht auch wieder interpretationsfähig ist, muss die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Äußerung ebenfalls kritisch hinterfragt werden.

Nein, konstruktive Kritik ist immer willkommen, davon lebt das Forum!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Achja, ich vergas @Harmut S:

Was spricht dagegen das Du das Rauchen wieder angefangen hast. Wenn es Deiner seelischen Balance "gut tut", könnte auch dies im ganzheitlichen Sinne zu einer Genesung beitragen, " Seele, Geist + Körper."
Auch ich habe wieder in 2012 das Rauchen begonnen, nach einer 1,5-jährigen Pause. Nach meinem Check im April 2013 (24 + 4 Stanzen) hat sich an meiner Tumorbiologie nichts geändert. Wie gehabt, GS 6 (3+3), peridiploide DNA, Proloferationsrate < 5%, unveränderte p/cT2a-Situation, unveränderte PSA-VZ_dyn. bei ca. 4 Jahren. Widersprüchlich mein "Rauchverhalten" zu meiner komplementärmedizinisch ausgerichteten Therapie.
Mir ist auch keine evidenzbasierte Studie bekannt, in welcher der Nachweis erbracht wurde, dass "widersprüchliches Verhalten", einen Nachteil zur Genese aufgezeigt wurde.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ups....,

sollte natürlich *"Proliferationsrate"* heißen. Nicht dass mich wieder Hvielmi (Konrad) korrigieren, und schulmeistern, muß. Und da der zuvorgenannte mir mal eine "Unkenntnis meines Krebses" unterstellte ist noch zusätzlich, und detaillierter, anzumerken, dass bei mir von 28 Stanzen, 2 Stanzen positiv waren, a = ca. 3 mm, gleiche Lokation,, Tumorlast < 15%

So, dass wärs..-

Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Es soll ja Menschen geben, die haben Ihre Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen!
Alle sind "dümmer" als die, die sich nicht dem Mainstream unterwerfen.


Hallo Helmut,

du hast dich schon einmal geirrt, als du mich anfangs, in meinen Tread in Angst und Schrecken versetzt hast.
Ich schlage vor, richte dich da nach, was Harti dir empfohlen hat.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass ich dein Posting falsch verstanden habe. Nun gut, ich bin ja schon älter. *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

der kampfmodus ist auf standby

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nicht dass mich wieder Hvielmi (Konrad) korrigieren, und schulmeistern, muß. Und da der zuvorgenannte mir mal eine "Unkenntnis meines Krebses" unterstellte ...


Hallo Helmut

"Schulmeistern" ist wahrhaftig nicht mein Ziel.

An den Beitrag, in dem ich deine "Unkenntnis deines Krebses" vermutete,
erinnere ich mich nur ungenau. Gefunden hab ich ihn nicht. Den negativen
 Eindruck, den meine Schreibe bei Dir hinterliess, bedauere ich.
Wenn Du den Link zu meinem Beitrag übermittelst, können wir das klären.
Offensichtlich bist Du jetzt, nachdem zwei leider Stanzen positiv sind, in
besserer Kenntnis Deines Krebses und hast die Grundlagen, Dich für eine
Dir geeignet erscheinende Therapie oder Abwarte-Strategie zu entscheiden.

Dass die passt,
wünscht Dir
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Helmut,

dein Profil ist sehr interessant, aber für einen med. Laien kaum verwertbar.
Ich habe es einmal studiert. Ich darf das, ich bin schon groß.
Du hast vergessen deine Nebentätigkeit anzugeben
Zyniker

Das Leben ist zu kurz, und das Wetter (im Norden) zu gut, um in der Hölle (nicht deiner) zu braten.
Ich melde mich später!

Konrad, lass dich nicht provozieren. 
Wir sollten mit den Mitmenschen zusammen arbeiten, die nett sind.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

Könnt Ihr mir (und Tom) vielleicht mal verraten, was Eure Scharmützel (der Kampfmodus ist ja noch auf standby) in Tom's thread verloren haben?

cu

Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Könnt Ihr mir (und Tom) vielleicht mal verraten, was Eure Scharmützel (der Kampfmodus ist ja noch auf standby) in Tom's thread verloren haben?


Ich bin zwar nicht angesprochen, aber die Antwort kenne ich:

*NIX!

*Hvielemi

----------


## tom.riemer

Habe mich auch schon gewundert wie sich der thread entwickelt hat.
Wollte mich da nur raushalten

Tom ( dem es weiterhin super geht )

----------


## Hartmut S

*Sorry Tom,

*ich habe das nicht bedacht.

Meinen Tread hat er auch halbwegs zerschossen.
Nun will ich nicht das gleiche bei dir machen. Es war schon bald zuviel.
Helmut weiss wo er mich findet.



Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tom.riemer

Kein Problem


:-))

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S,

_"Es soll ja Menschen geben, die haben Ihre Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen!
Alle sind "dümmer" als die, die sich nicht dem Mainstream unterwerfen._"




zum einen denke ich in der Tat, dass Du mein Posting falsch verstanden hast. Es war ein Posting zu Deiner Annahme, _"kein richtiger" PCa-Patient"_ zu sein, auf grund Deiner Statements.
Sarkastisch bin ich allerdings, aber mein oberes Posting war schon so gemeint. Und da Du schon groß bist Hartmut, darfst Du in der Tat mein Profil lesen. Wie es nun mal "Große" tuen dürfen.
Es lag nicht in meiner Absicht in Deinem Angangsthread Dir Angst und Schrecken einzujagen. Ich verstand dies eher als eine offene und ehrliche Aufklärung.
Zu entscheiden hat sich letztendlich jeder User selbst.
Und sorry Hartmut, die Ratschläge dir mir ein Harti gibt, die kann er genauso gut der Parkuhr geben.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

_"Was AS angeht:

Ich bin beeindruckt, wieviel Du ohne Stanzbiopsie Du über Deinen Krebs herausfinden konntest.
Mehr wahrscheinlich, als viele von uns Stanz-Biopsierten und Operierten über den ihren wissen.

Seit Januar 2009 bewegen sich deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten um 4.2 Jahre, 
der PSA müsste gegenwärtig also etwa bei 6 ng/ml liegen. Die jährliche Messung liegt Dir wohl vor?
Angenommen, Dein Krebs bliebe von "mittlerem Malignitätsgrad" mit diploider Verteilung A, und
Du möchtest gerne 85 Jahre alt werden, würde das weitere 6 Verdoppelungszyklen bedeuten. 
Bei gleichbleibendem Progress ergäbe dies einen PSA von fast 400ng/ml. 
Das ist zu viel!

Würde die Aktivierung von "Selbstheilungskräften" die VZ auf 5 Jahre erhöhen, 
wäre der PSA mit 85 Jahren halb so hoch, also immer noch 200ng/ml.
Ob man damit ohne Therapie beschwerdefrei durchkomme, ist ungewiss.

Zu einer AS-Strategie gehört auch, das Ziel zu definieren. Entscheidend dabei scheint mir,
ob "Heilung" angestrebt werde, oder möglichst beschwerdefreies Überleben.
Beides scheint gegenwärtig (noch) im Bereich des Möglichen zu liegen.

Ich wünsche Dir die nötige Ruhe, um die AS durchzuziehen, falls Du Dich dafür entscheidest. 
Andernfalls kannst Du dich mal in Ruhe mit der Seeds-Brachytherapie befassen ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi 				_"

(vom 14.02.2013 / 14:14 / # 10)

Auszug aus meinem Thread: "Suche Info über Dr. Kief`s AHIT."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@uwes2403.

so verhält sich ein Harti auch mir gegenüber.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

 Meine damalige Antwort:


  Hallo Hvielemi,

merci für Dein  Feedback, und ich antworte auch nur deshalb darauf, da ich Deine  Beiträge m. u. schätze. Die Threaderöffnung galt auch nur der  Kontaktaufnhme zu Schorschel., und nicht um eine Endlosdiskussion zu  entfachen.
Ich erhebe nicht  den Anspruch 85 Jahre alt werden zu müßen, dies überlasse ich Fortuna.  Weiterhin beunruhigen mich auch nicht Deine prognostizierten  Hochrechnungen meiner dyn. PSA-VZ. 
Andererseits  lässt es sich auch mit einem tPSA von 200, und darüber, sehr gut leben,  vorausgesetzt ich bleibe weiterhin beschwerdefrei. Dies zeigen mir  etliche PCa-Historien in myprotate.eu, welche mit PSA-Werten von ca.  2000 ng/ml noch unterwegs sind, und sämtliche schulmedizinischen  Therapien durchlaufen haben, mit der Hoffnung, dass diese bekanntlich  zuletzt stirbt. Mit welcher Lebensqualität allerdings diese Therapien,  oder das Leben schlechthin, einhergehen, ist aus diesen Verläufen  nicht zu ersehen.
Und genau diese  Lebensqualität möchte ich mir erhalten. Da ich mit 61 Jahren noch zu den  jungen PCa-Kandidaten gehöre, definiere ich für mich auch  dementsprechend Lebensqualität u. a. mit der Erhaltung meines  Sexual-,lebens, und -triebes. Weiterhin sehe ich die Prostata als  Ganzes ein Teil von Leib und Seele, welche in ständiger  Kommunikation mit dem gesamten Organismus interagiert. Der Verlust der  Prostata, bedingt durch radikal-invasive-, oder chemische Therapien  welche irreversibel sind, geht ja nicht nur mit funktionalen Defiziten  einher, sondern eher mit psychischen Veränderungen, und  Identifikationsverlusten. Definiert sich doch der Mann letztendlich über  seine Potenz, ich zumindest. Dies ist natürlich eine ethische  Grundsatzfrage, welche jeder für sich zu beantworten hat.
Meines Wissens  hat sich an der Mortalität seit Beginn der PSA-Aera nichts geändert.  Natürlich gibt es darüber multivariate Pro-, und Kontrastudien, Dir zu  gut bekannt, und ich brauche diese hier nicht zu replizieren. Je nach  Meinung, und Ansicht des jeweiligen Betrachters ist dieser in der Lage,  diese mit der einen oder anderen Studie zu untermauern, im Kontext zu  dem was er beweisen möchte.
Du erwähnst, ich  sollte mir ein Ziel definieren. Das ist richtig, und das habe ich auch.  Zum einen geht dieses aus dem zuvor gesagten hervor. Zum  anderen,begreife ich das PCa als eine systemische, und chronische  Erkrankung im ganzheitlichen Sinne, unabhängig vom klinischen Stadium,  seiner Aggressivität, und der Tumorbiologie. Ein konstruktives  Auseinandersetzen mit meiner Erkrankung, mit meiner eigenen  Tumorbiologie, soweit es geht, zu kennen, und evtl. zu verstehen, ist  mein Ziel. Nur so habe ich eine reale Chance durch, und nur für mich  geltende, alternativen Therapien mit, und nicht an meinem Karzinom,  diesen Planeten zu verlassen, und dies mit einer von mir geführten, und  zu erhaltenden, Lebensqualität.
Einen golden  Standard, Therapieansatz, gibt es nicht, und wird es auch nicht geben,  bedingt durch die intraindividuellen biologischen Tumoreigenschaften  jeglicher Tumorerkrankung.
Daraus  resultierend ist die Frage nach angestrebter Heilung obsolet. Im  klinischen Sinne versteht sich kurativ ohnehin mit einer  Rezidivfreiheit von 5 Jahren.
Du reduzierst  Tumorkenntnisse, und definierst diese über die feingewebliche  Histologie, welche aus Stanzbiopsien evaluiert werden. Dem ist auch  nichts entgegenzusetzen, allerdings ist dies nur eine einseitige  Betrachtungsweise, und hat nur für den PCa-Patienten eine Gewichtung,  der sich ohnehin im Vorfeld für eine klass. schulmedizinische Therapie  entschieden hat. Was nützt mir z. B.der Bcl2 Marker, welcher eine  prognostische Aussagekraft über die Strahlensensibilität besitzt, und  eine Radatio, in welcher Form auch immer, für mich nicht in Frage kommt.  Selbst bei einer durch geführten Seeds-Brachytherapie tritt spätestens   nach 2 Jahren die bekannten Nebenwirkungen auf. Dies gilt auch für  Marker die eine Prognose postuliert wenn eine  Androgendeprivationstherapie angestrebt werden soll, oder angesagt ist,  oder aber auch um Tendenzen einer neuroendokrinen Differenzierung ein-,  oder auszuschliessen. Dann ist ohnehin die Messe gelesen.
Und was  Stanzbiopsien betrifft, und deren Vorhersage, so stellt sich spätestens  nache einer RPE, entweder ein under staging  heraus, die Tektomie war  unangemessen = Untertherapie, oder das Gegenteil trifft zu, nämlich eine  Übertherapie, dann hat der Tektomierte allerdings gelitten.
Wie sagte Prof.  H. Bonkhoff einmal treffend, er kann erst eine endgültige Aussage  treffen, wenn er die Prostata vor sich liegen hat. Da isse aber schon  wech, die Prostata.-
Hinzu kommt das  zu 80% das azinäre Adenokarzinom in der androgenabhängigen peripheren  Zone entstehen, und die Tendenz haben, entlang der Kapsel sich über die  Blutgefäße, sprich Nervenscheideninvasion, sich durch Lymph-u.  Blutgefäßeinbrüche aus dem Staube machen. Und dies auch bei  hochdifferenzierten Karzinomen. vorkommen kann. Spätestens nach 10  Jahren kommt es dann zu dem sogenannten biochemischen Rezidiv.
Auf Grund dessen  lies ich auch die Maintrac Blutanalyse machen, vitale zirkulierende  Tumorzellen im pripheren Blutkreislauf. Und siehe da, sie sind bei mir  in der Tat vorhanden. Ok, ist noch alles im grünen Bereich,  vorausgesetzt sie verklumpen nicht, was ich zu verhindern weis. Hoffe  ich doch.
Daraufhin lies  ich einen Immunstatus von mir extrahieren, und siehe da, meine NK-Zellen  sind im Keller, 16% davon vorhanden, mindestens 30% sollten es sein.
So, und genau da  setzt die AHIT an, diesen Zelltypus, zu maximieren, und um das 200-fache  zu mulitiplizieren. Denn diese natürlichen Killerzellen sind mit unter  Eigens dazu geschaffen, vorhandene Krebszellen den Garaus zu machen.  Hoffe ich doch schwer.
Das eine komplementär ausgerichtete Tumortherapie funktioniert konnte ich an mir selbst verspüren.
Von 2010 bis 2011  habe nach Lothar Hirneise ( Chemotherapie heilt Krebs und die Erde ist  eine Scheibe), und dem US-Amerikaner Larry Clapp ( Prostate Health in  90 Days) ihre dargelegten Therapieansätze versucht umzusetzen.
Beide Autoren kommen unabhängig voneinander zu den gleichen Therapieansätzen.
Larry Clapp war selbst an PCa erkrankt mit einem GS > 7.
Meine PSA-Regressionen während dieser Zeit habe ich allerdings bewusst nicht in meinem KISP-Profil aufgeführt.
Diese Ansätze  sind sehr aufwendig, und zeitraubend. Da ich beruflich viel auf Reisen  bin, zum Teil auch Ausland, lassen sich diese Ansätze auf Dauer für mich  im Moment nicht realisieren. Allerdings eine Option wenn ich mal in den  Ruhestand gehen sollte, um dann doch noch etl. 85 Jahre alt zu werden.
Ergo, ich bin noch auf der Suche, eine für mich im Moment adäquat durchzuführende Therapie zu finden.
Die AHIT könnte eine Option für mich darstellen, und der Königsweg werden, im Kontext zur ganzheitlichen Medizin.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun ist der Thread definitiv zugemüllt. 
Also mülle ich weiter.
Sorry Tom.riemer!




> Zitat von *helmut.a.g.*                                   Nicht dass mich wieder Hvielmi (Konrad)  korrigieren, und schulmeistern, muß. Und da der zuvorgenannte mir mal  eine "Unkenntnis meines Krebses" unterstellte ...


Du meinst diesen Satz!?




> Ich bin beeindruckt, wieviel Du ohne Stanzbiopsie Du über Deinen Krebs herausfinden konntest.
> Mehr wahrscheinlich, als viele von uns Stanz-Biopsierten und Operierten über den ihren wissen.


Ach so ...

Den Vorwurf der Schulmeisterei hätte ich mir durchaus gefallen lassen für diesen
Stossseufzer im gleichen Beitrag:



> Mir schiene es allerdings bedeutend übersichtlicher, anstelle all dieser vielfältigen
> Massnahmen und Therapien das Rauchen aufzugeben.


Deine Antwort, lieber Helmut, war beeindruckend:



> merci für Dein Feedback,...


Der andere Tom antwortete darauf:



> Respekt vor deinem Mut und deiner Meinung!


Da brauchte ich nichts mehr zu schreiben.

Hvielemi

PS: 
Für alle die nachlesen wollen:    
Diese Dinger  sind Links zu den erwähnten Beiträgen.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Korrekt Konrad, dass "Schulmeistern" allerdings bezog sich auf Harald`s_1933 "Drehschwindel" , dem Vertigo, "Vertiko."

Und damit belassen wir es. Heute abend ist nämlich das DFB-Pokalfinale in Berlin.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Helmut, 
kurz vor dem Anpfiff lass ich Dir das letzte Wort, wozu ich diesen Beitrag eben nicht schreiben sollte.

Anpfiff!
Hvielemi


PS:
Ich drück den Schwaben die Daumen.

----------


## Hvielemi

3:2!
Es gibt doch nochmal 10 spannende Minuten!

Hvielemi
__________________________________________________  ________

Nachtrag:
Es blieb dabei.

Aber mir geht durch den Kopf:
Rund 20 % dieser feschen Mannen tragen schon Prostata-Krebszellen in sich.
Bei einigen von ihnen wird es so weit kommen, dass sie mit PSA-Tests nachgewiesen werden.

Bis dahin, und auch danach gilt - auch für die tapferen Schwaben -:

Carpe diem!

Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

_"Aber mir geht durch den Kopf:
Rund 20 % dieser feschen Mannen tragen schon Prostata-Krebszellen in sich.
Bei einigen von ihnen wird es so weit kommen, dass sie mit PSA-Tests nachgewiesen werden."
_
sach mal Konrad, es kann doch nicht angehen, dass, wenn Du eine Gruppe unserer Spezie siehst Dir unweigerlich Gedanken darüber machst, wie viel Prozent "dieser Mannen" Träger von Prostata-Krebszellen sind.
So langsam mache ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken darüber, ob Du nicht schon zum "Sklave" Deiner PSA-Werte geworden bist, und nur noch an das PSA denkst.

Auf alle Fälle hat der FC-Bayern, mit viel Glück, dass Triple geholt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Helmut,
ich dachte, wir wollten Freunde werden.
Nun urteile doch nicht über unsere User, wenn die es anders sehen.
Es muss nicht jeder gleich einen "an der Klattsche haben"!
Über diesen Krebs kann man schon mal nachdenken.
Auch Konrad seine Gedanken sind nicht ohne.

Helmut,
du kannst ruhig deutsch mit mir reden, oder schreiben.
Ich kann englisch und spanisch, aber kein latein oder griechisch, denn ich bin blöd!
Wenn ich in Deutschland bin, liebe ich unsere Sprache *g*
Ich bin deutscher!





Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

der Text an Konrad war süffisant gemeint...dachte das es auch so zu verstehen ist.
Soweit ich mich erinnere Hartmut habe ich bis dato immer in "unserer" Sprache geschrieben, oder Du verwechselst mich.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh ja, stimmt.
Helmut, nun hatte ich dich wieder falsch verstanden. *I*

*süf­fi­sant:*
ein Gefühl von [geistiger] Überlegenheit genüsslich zur Schau tragend, selbstgefällig, spöttisch-überheblich
(Aus DUDEN -  Wortart : Adjektiv  / Gebrauch : Aildungssprachlich abwertend )

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Hartmut S:
> 
> der Text an Konrad war süffisant gemeint...dachte das es auch so zu verstehen ist.


Mein Text war genau so gemeint, wie ich es schrieb.
Es ist Fakt, 20% dieser "Mannen" sind betroffen, aber niemand kann sagen, Wer von ihnen das ist.
Wenn der PSA anschlägt,ist es für einige schon zu spät...

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi

----------


## W. Werner

An sich war dieser Thread mal sehr geeignet, "Delinquenten" wie mir Mut zu machen. Und dann kamen die z. T. doch sehr fragwürdigen "Grabenkriege(r)" und haben ihn "versaut". Sicher will Tom die "Säue" nicht verpetzen (mit dem kleine Warndreieck), aber es wäre doch mehr als angebracht, die Scharmützel und sonstigen unpassenden Beiträge dahin zu verschieben, wo sie hingehören: in die Plauderecke!
cu - WoWe

----------


## Bernhard-H

hi

wenn ich das hier so lese--traut man sich ja garnicht,über eine positive op zu berichten.aber mir gehts nach der op am 14.5.2013 sau gut.hab mich 1 jahr selber fertig gemacht,(inkontinenz-impotent)nichts ist so eingetroffen wie gedacht- und mein kopf ist wieder frei für wichtigere sachen.

gruß bernhard

----------


## W. Werner

Alles Gute weiterhin, Bernhard!
cu Wolfgang

----------


## priceless68

"...und mein kopf ist wieder frei für wichtigere sachen."

Weiter so!


Harti

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernhard,

na klar freuen wir uns auch weiter über positive Erfolgen nach einer RPE.
Wenn dann bei Gleason-Score 3+4=7a nach 3 Wochen (OP 14.5.2013) auch noch wieder die Potenz stimmt, ist das doch schön. 
Bei mir mit 7b Score dauert es wohl noch länger.  :verwirrt: 

Lieber Bernhard, der Hintergrund ist eigentlich der:
Ich hatte vor der REP regen Geschlechtsverkehr (GV).
Manchmal hatten mich andere auch als Sexsüchtig betitelt.
Nun bin ich natürlich sehr daran interessiert, ob es nach so einer großen OP noch einmal klappen wird.
Im weltweiten-web (www) konnte ich nicht viele glückliche Männer finden.
Ich hatte es auch schon bei Tom bezweifelt. Er hatte alles so schön beschrieben, dass ich sogar die OP anzweifelte. Wir wurden fast zeitgleich operiert.
Tom sprang durch die Gegend, während ich fast abgenippelt wäre.
Nun ja, offensichtlich haben wir beide die OP überstanden.

Es spielt sicherlich eine Rolle, wie gut die Ärzte nervenschonend operieren können.
Meine 2 Ärzte sind der Meinung, dass sie es gut bei mir gemacht haben.
Meine OP ist nun 2 Monate her.
Ich bin von meiner Potenz begeistert.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Meine Frau freut sich, wenn solche Menschen wie du, ihr Hoffnung geben.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Bernhard-H

hallo hartmut


ich hatte vor der op,eine abselute negative einstellung--habe gedacht das ich impotent werde und inkontinenz bekomme.
mein vater hatte vor 20 jahren eine prostata op wegen krebs-ist impotent und inkontinent--das hatte ich immer im kopf.
es liest sich vieleicht verrückt aber-das war für mich sogar schlimmer als wenn ich mein leben verlieren würde.
jetzt im nachhinein denke ich mir das ich die op eher gemacht und mir so einige psychische probleme erspart hätte.

mein erster gv war 3wochen nach der op.ich konnte es nicht abwarten-ob es klappt oder nicht.
es hat geklappt (noch nicht so wie vor der op-aber es ging) und da bin ich und meine frau heil froh drüber.
dicht bin ich und mit der potenz wird es wieder so wie vorher--da bin ich mir sicher.

heute fahre ich in die reha nach bad wildungen--mein arzt meinte zwar das brauche ich nicht,aber ich war noch nie in kur oder so und werde die drei wochen geniesen und es mir gut gehen lassen.

dir wünsche ich alles gute und das alles so wird wie du es dir wünscht.
bei einem geht es schnell und bei anderen dauert es halt etwas länger-geduld ist da angesagt.

gruß bernhard

----------


## tom.riemer

So mein letzter Beitrag, hoffentlich ?

PSA bei 0,03

sonst auch alles im grünen Bereich.
Hoffe, dass auch andere Mitbetroffene soviel Glück haben werden

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Tom!
Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Live-Reports und Dir noch viele PSA gleich oder kleiner als der aktuelle.
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Tom,

das ist erst einmal ein gutes Ergebnis.
Mein Pegel liegt bei 0,001 (heute per eMail bekommen).
Ich soll in 4 Monaten noch einmal messen lassen.
Momentan hat es keine große Bedeutung, sagt der Urologe.
Ende des Jahres sollte bei uns alles im Rahmen sein.

@bernhard, ich hatte dich überlesen. danke für deinen bericht!
wie war die kur? wie geht es dir heute?

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Mein PSA liegt bei 0,01

----------


## tom.riemer

Beides gut Werte, wir können echt zufrieden sein 😀

----------


## Bernhard-H

hallo hartmut

beim kur anfang lag mein psa bei 0,02--1tag vor der entlassung bei 0,0.
der arzt dort war recht begeistert über den ausgang der op und ich sollte meinem arzt doch sein lob für die erfolgreiche op mitteilen.mir wurde von ihm und den therapeuten-gesagt das es bei mir wie ein lottogewinn ist.solche leute wie ich kommen dort recht selten.

die kur war allerdings recht langweilig für mich-da ich eigentlich zuhause sehr aktiv im garten und am teich bin.
mir geht es sau gut---am 1.8 gehe ich für 4 stunden wieder zur arbeit.ab dem 12.8 für 6 stunden und dann habe ich drei wochen urlaub.

wie schon geschrieben die op im http://www.marien-hospital-wesel.de/prostatazentrum.htm durch dr.med. garcia schürmann war das beste was ich machen konnte.

dir weiterhin alles gute.

gruß bernhard

----------

